# Favorite Jigs?



## dwwright (Jan 15, 2007)

More than a few projects I've done over the years were fun to do, but more so from the point of what I went through to get the results. I had a piano bench that I did back in high school that required me to turn the legs, then use the router to cut splines that were evenly spaced down each leg. I think I had more fun in coming up with the jig designs than I did the project itself. I wish now that I had a digital camera back then to catch the progress of those projects. I'll post some pics of the bench when I find them though.

Anyone have pics of their favorite jigs to share?


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I know what you mean. I'm about to build a piece that requires a 4' arched top out of 6" fluted caseing. Im more excited about building the router jig for this than the rest of the project...Ill snap some pics when I get it done. :thumbsup:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

*Favorite Jigs*

Hi DW

I enjoyed your galleries, but particularly liked the link to the Biesmeyer rip fence. I have a heavy table saw with a clone rip fence, which I bought several years ago, and am finally getting cleaned up and putting into service. Now I know exactly how to set up the fence.

Thanks so much.

Gerry


----------



## JCCLARK (Jan 30, 2007)

Here's a bunch of mine.
Hope they give you some ideas.:icon_smile: 

http://s51.photobucket.com/albums/f386/jcquack/Woodworking/JIGS/


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

JC I like the way you have your router table set up with that hood type collector and fence opposite the bit. I might try that setup. Mine is totally opposite.


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi JC

You have some good ideas there. I really like your shelf pin jig. It is way cool. Your dust collector setup for router is neat too. I am in the process of setting up my dust collection system, so that is one I am definitely going to copy. I am also in the process of building some bookcases as well, so I am going to copy your jig for that too. 
There is a really good site called "WoodworkStuff", by Joe Lyddon.
http://www.woodworkstuff.net He and helpful friends are posting some really great ideas on the site, for anyone who hasn't checked it out yet, I would reccommend it.

Have a great day everybody.

Gerry


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hi Again JC

I know lexiglass is a little cranky to drill, without cracking or splitting/chipping. I see that your shelf pin jig holes are sharp and clean. What type of drill bit did you use to get such good clean holes, and what kind of speed did you use?

Thanks in advance

Gerry


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

Gerry KIERNAN said:


> Hi JC
> 
> You have some good ideas there. I really like your shelf pin jig. It is way cool. Your dust collector setup for router is neat too. I am in the process of setting up my dust collection system, so that is one I am definitely going to copy. I am also in the process of building some bookcases as well, so I am going to copy your jig for that too.
> There is a really good site called "WoodworkStuff", by Joe Lyddon.
> ...


Gerry,

Thank you very much! Quite a pleasant surprise!

Yep, it's there for all of us... May you all enjoy & Learn!


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Joe it's good to see you posting again. I was on the fence of sending you a PM a a couple weeks ago and decided I would wait another week, then I forgot. :laughing: 

Glad to see you are back. :thumbsup:


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

Also Joe, I noticed out forum has not yet made your "Forums" link. You might consider us next time you update that list - we'll be on our best behavior. :innocent:


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Mar 13, 2007)

TexasTimbers said:


> Also Joe, I noticed out forum has not yet made your "Forums" link. You might consider us next time you update that list - we'll be on our best behavior. :innocent:



Hey!!

Thank you for the reminder...

It's hard to remember to do everything...

Sometimes, I will go out to the garage to get something and when I get there, forget what I was after!

I need all the help I can get! :laughing: :laughing: :icon_smile: :wallbash:


----------



## Gerry KIERNAN (Apr 20, 2007)

Hey Joe

Don't feel bad. We are all getting a little older, and a little slower, and I find myself so often wondering why I came to where I am at, and what purpose I had in getting there. Sometimes I just have to go back to where I started from, in the hopes that something will jog my brain awake. Occasionally , it works. The rest of the time, I just pretend I had something more important to do, if I could just remember what in hell it was.

Oh well, getting old may not be fun, but the option a'int so great either.

Best wishes, and regards.

Gerry


----------

